# Topknot banded... Sort of?



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like you are doing pretty good to me  I make bigger parts than you do..but it looks good. As long as you dont have it too tight or any little hairs pulling I think you are ok


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

They do look skinny... How many parts do you make? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I dont band as far back as you...many people do...my handler told me to just band like this as it has been working good for us..ive never banded or wrapped her neck.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

That looks a lot more comfortable... Maybe I should remove and re do


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you did a good job. I tried to find a few pictures of my banding of Cosi and Mimi. The first two are Cosi. I included the first one so you can see how wide I parted the bands...even though he has a strange look on his face. The second one is of Cosi as a puppy to show where I began to part the hair at the eyes and continued back over the ears. The last is Mimi (she had a ton of fly aways because she constantly rubbed her face against the couch or our legs(. But that pic also shows the parts.

Anyway you will find the more you do it the easier it will become. I would get them to lay down on the grooming table and rest their heads (chins) on a pillow so I could easily see what I was doing.

Sherry


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

TLP said:


> I think you did a good job. I tried to find a few pictures of my banding of Cosi and Mimi. The first two are Cosi. I included the first one so you can see how wide I parted the bands...even though he has a strange look on his face. The second one is of Cosi as a puppy to show where I began to part the hair at the eyes and continued back over the ears. The last is Mimi (she had a ton of fly aways because she constantly rubbed her face against the couch or our legs(. But that pic also shows the parts.
> 
> Anyway you will find the more you do it the easier it will become. I would get them to lay down on the grooming table and rest their heads (chins) on a pillow so I could easily see what I was doing.
> 
> Sherry


Thanks for the pics. Looks like u go as far back as I did.. 
Your sections look thicker than mine as well... ... Maybe I should try bigger sections


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you have done a terrific job!


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

*Thank you so much for this thread*

I'm having a hell of a time keeping Nyx in bands. I'm going to be seeking advise from her breeder soon. She's scratching so much. I have to re band every day. I'm making the parts as precise as possible. I'm going to see if they'll show me how they did it. (she's retired from show.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

JDCollins

I banded far back because I had two puppies in show coat. I allow them to live like puppies and they loved to run in the yard, and yes, wrestle. So banding back into the neck hair helped to protect it. It also saved the neck hair from breakage when I had their silk collars on. AND it stopped all their hair from getting sun damaged. But if you do not have to worry about that then you will not need to band so far back. And with Ms Stella's banding I like how she double banded the two pony tails together. I would do this if the hair is very long as it stops the banded hair from flopping over.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Lola's topknot/neck hair is I'm guessing 4-5 inches long... Not growing it for show but hopefully for a grooming competition.. So far it seems to be staying in fine and the knitting needle def helped but I still think I need to do a cleaner job...my two wrestle tons too and rusty always grabs her by the neck which I think causes some knotting. initially that was my thought when I went that far back ... Besides I watched a couple of videos of ppl banding longer topknots that went back into the neck. I'll keep trying but gonna leave it for now since its staying in well enough. Practice makes perfect right? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

